# DropBox file sharing



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2009)

I have really been liking DropBox. I am using it now as a sort of small virtual network storage in our office. Since we only have 3 users, it works well for making sure "Am I using the latest version of this week's bulletin?" I also use it for backing up documents on my PC, my wife's PC and the web.

Here is the Tour:

https://www.getdropbox.com/tour#1

If you sign up with my code, we both get an additional 250MB.

https://www.getdropbox.com/referrals/NTUwOTc0OQ


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 25, 2009)

Just signed up using your code.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> Just signed up using your code.



Thanks! As soon as you start using it, you'll get an additional 250MB. I hope you find it as useful as I do!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 26, 2009)

Fred,

I have it but, given the nature of my work network, never seem to get much use out of it. I think it's perfect for the way you guys are using it. Just be careful with the sensitivity of materials you put on there. One of the things that many proponents of Web 2.0 don't factor in is a growing security threat.


----------

